# Just some pics



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

They boys were being bucky today, but it made for some good shots:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What absolute cuties!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I didnt see Zee  LOL

so who is the dark buckskin?


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Cute pictures. Our's were all snorting at each other today.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

The small dark buckskin is Saleen's. The black and white roan is Saleen's doe, she went running past me to get away from the boys so I snapped that picture. 

Sorry, no pictures of Zee today... don't know how that happened :scratch: He was being bucky too, but I guess I didn't get him. You will get some of him tomorrow. 

Mine were doing worse than just snorting. But I figured I should stick to the PG shots Bob. :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

LOL theyre cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwwwwwww.......they are cuties.....  :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Those boys are so cute!

Especially when they act like bucks! To me the lttle guys sound like porky pig when they do the bucky stutter. :ROFL:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Too cute challenging each other and jumping about. Very sharp colors on the fellas too!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok here are some more and I made sure I got some of Zee for Stacey.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy he is big!!! All the kiddos seem so happy and enjoying life :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

AWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

What little cuties!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks for sharing........they are adorable.......... :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are really cute!! Zee is adorable, Stacey!!


----------

